# My Golden boy's names?



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi there everyone, now my guy isnt even born yet(should be born next weeK!) but im way to excited so ive been thinking about names. In my family everyones name starts with a J so it has to be a J name, my cat is Jesse James lol. I have an unusual name myself, so i didnt realy want to give him a common J name. Im basically torn between two names.

1. Joey- it is more common, but i think it sounds really cute, and my whole family likes it and can remember it. And i think its short and easy so he wont have a hard time with his name, but i dont think my hearts really in this one.

2. Jäger- now this is where my hearts at. Good ol' Jäger, (pronounced yay-ger) i think not only is this name cute but i think its spunky and i have never herd of another dog with this name. But my parents sometimes cant even remember it so it may be hard for him to remember it.

what are you're guys thoughts and opinions on these ones??


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

I liked Jager....and the little guy will have a name tag on his collar so those people that can't remember it for awhile can just look at his tag  It does sound like a big dog name...but he won't be a puppy forever.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I like Jager as well....unique.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I voted for Jager - it's a cute and spunky name, and definitely original which I like for dogs' names.

One of my friends has a labradoodle named Jager and aside from being a labradoodle, he's a pretty cool dog!


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks guys! i like Jager awelll, especially because my name is so uncommon, why would i want to give my dog a common name! I still dont know tho cuz i think joeys kinda super cute too.


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Casting my vote for Jager


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

i think we have a winner! =D
thanks all<3


----------

